

Science Fiction Author Ray Bradbury Dead at 91 - rmason
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/06/science-fiction-author-ray-bradbury-dead-at-91/

======
jerhinesmith
He passed away June 5, 2012. I had to double check, because I thought this was
"new".

Is there some significance that I'm missing that would put this back on the
frontpage of HN?

~~~
burnblue
If he died two years in a row, yeah, that warrants the front page

